# Kids and a Baptist Preacher



## kathrynn (Feb 1, 2013)

If Laughter soothes the Soul, this should deliver more than enough for even the grouchiest among us and proves that kids DO watch commercials.

A Baptist pastor presenting a children's sermon asked if they know what the Resurrection was.

Asking  questions during children's sermons is crucial.

Asking questions in front of a congregation can also be very dangerous.

After the pastor asked the children if they knew the meaning of the Resurrection, a little boy raised his hand. The pastor called on him and the little boy said, " I know that if you have a Resurrection that lasts more than four hours you're supposed to call the doctor."

It took over ten minutes for the congregation to settle down enough from their laughter for the worship service to be continued


----------



## hambone1950 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ha ! I wish I could tell that at the next pot luck at our (baptist) church , but I'd probably get in trouble with the wife!             Good one.   :biggrin:


----------

